# CHF and Edema



## jessv1910 (May 3, 2012)

I have a case with final Dx of Congested Heart Failure NOS and Legs Edema. I was wondering if it would be correct to code both of these codes together, 428.0, 782.3. ??


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 3, 2012)

CHF is enough. no need for edema.


----------



## Jacoder (May 3, 2012)

Acctually it depends on what setting you are in. In the Inpatient setting you don't code symptoms, but if the patient came to the ER complaining of swollen legs the insurance company wants to know that. Basically, tell the insrance how sick they are. They didn't just come in because they have CHF, but because the symptoms have flared up. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. you might want to read this artical from AHIMA for more clarification: http://library.ahima.org/xpedio/groups/public/documents/ahima/bok2_000466.hcsp?dDocName=bok2_000466


----------



## jessv1910 (May 3, 2012)

This is an inpatient psychiatric hospital but we also treat medical issues, in this case the edema for a patient with CHF. So this would also applied for SOB for a pt with CAD, CHF and A fib?


----------

